# Beware ! Fake Bape DW-6900



## sammo

Beware ! Bape DW-6900 (have 3 colour, white, red & black) already have FAKE and many available in ebay and other auction site. It have 80% similar 
compare with the authentic and some seller set the price is very close to the real one (US$100~$300 buy it now)O|

Here are some pic find from some auction page, they are not compare by the same colour model but hope everyone beware.

Fake : Poor & unclear APE Head backlight
Black & White have the words "WAR 21ST RESIST" below the screen.
The fake one fonts is different and size is longer than real











Real 


























Fake : poor quality of case back 
 Black No. should be /1000
White & Red No. should be /2000


















Real
 White & Black are no [Casio] in caseback


























Fake : White 6900 box should have Gold Ape head, not silver









Real


----------



## Resinbandit

Hello Sammo,

Thanks for the heads up. |>

I'm curious to see if Bathing Ape is more stringent on prohobiting people from using their likeness than Casio.
I also just noticed that the bezel has G-shock imprinted on it. A product of Casio.


----------



## Cherubim

The case backs on the fakes don't say "Casio." Simply compare the red case back to the white and blacks.


----------



## skyhook

:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart*F.A.K.E*:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart
*
Beware this seller on ebay>*
http://cgi.ebay.com/White-BAPE-X-G-SHOCK-CASIO-DW-6900-WATCH-VERY-RARE-BBC_W0QQitemZ8947560921QQcategoryZ31387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*seller a.k.a discountedgear.

Start price of $49.99,don't make me laugh. The real deal can have a start of $400 with no problems.

Can't believe these FAKES are everywhere now!!!Good replicas though:-!

Beware guys~

SKy

*


----------



## skyhook

*Hi Sjors,

Do you think this deserves a place in the sticky regarding fakes?

cheers~SKy*


----------



## carrot

I still don't understand the whole 'bathing ape' thing....

Any time I've been at the zoo the monkeys stink to high doh !!!!

What do they bathe in, diarrhoea ? :-D 

yuk-yuk-yuk:roll:


----------



## Resinbandit

carrot said:


> I still don't understand the whole 'bathing ape' thing....
> 
> Any time I've been at the zoo the monkeys stink to high doh !!!!
> 
> What do they bathe in, diarrhoea ? :-D
> 
> yuk-yuk-yuk:roll:


:-D :-! :-! :-D

I think it's some fashion guru's commentary about Humanity. How maybe it's just what makes us special, that we "primates" bathe? Obviously as you'd know the watch is just a marketing tie in casio.:-! :-!


----------



## Cherubim

I found some information for everyone's edification.



Wikipedia said:


> *A Bathing Ape* (with a line of apparel called *Bape*) is a Japanese clothing company that specializes in urban streetwear.
> 
> ...
> 
> "The brand's name is based on a common Japanese saying, "bathing in lukewarm water", that describes the willingness of Japan's youth to follow popular trends."
> 
> ...
> 
> "Over the years, Bape has extended its brand from T-shirts (Baby Milo & Bathing Ape) to other apparel such as sneakers, (Bape Sta trainers are also sold in the ultra trendy Foot Soldier shops) jeans and even underwear. A Bathing Ape has extended beyond clothing to a hair salon (Bape Cuts), gallery (Bape Gallery), cafe (Bape Cafe), record label (Ape Sounds) and (B)apeTV."


Edit: Wouldn't "edification" be the process of turning something into an edifice? I meant to say "education" but it's late and I can't think.


----------



## OZZIE

*REPORT before it's to late!*

Right Guys.

TIME TO ACT:rodekaart 

Paste the links in the next post which you think are FAKE:rodekaart 

Copy and paste the item numbers and click the below link to REPORT them to EBay.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/replica-counterfeit.html

Let's see if it works and the items are removed:-! 


All the best - Z​*----------------------*


*NEW!!! A BATHING APE CAISO G-SHOCK DW-6900 BAPE RED*









 8947286857 
*A Bathing Ape Bape Supreme Black White G-Shock Watch*

8947559588 
*A Bathing Ape Bape Casio DW-6900 G-Shock White 1289*JA*

8945825116 
*A BATHING APE x Casio G-Shock DW-6900 BAPE haze RED*









 8946987957 
*A BATHING APE BAPE BABY MILO CASIO G-SHOCK WATCH*

8947196739 
*NEW!!! A BATHING APE CAISO G-SHOCK DW-6900 BAPE WHITE*









8947287206 
*NEW!!! A BATHING APE CAISO G-SHOCK DW-6900 BAPE BLACK*









8947287646 
*A Nigo NERD Bathing Ape White Bape Casio G-Shock Watch*









8947449390


----------



## Resinbandit

Cherubim said:


> I found some information for everyone's edification.


Nice find Cherubim|> 
These marketing types don't miss a beat! 
First they comment on the flock mentality, then they cater to it. :-D :-D

I have to say though, not a fan of the watches colours though. A bit too loud for my tastes.


----------



## solar g-shocker

I have to tell you I am really confused...I bought a used BAPE watch, and it looks exactly like the ones that are listed. The watch back is the same, etc. I bought mine from a girl who listed it poorly. She said she got it from her boyfriend, so I don't know about the packaging, and color of the Ape's head. Here's something interesting. On this auction, at the bottom, someone asks about what is on the band.

http://cgi.ebay.com/A-Bathing-Ape-Bape-Supreme-Black-White-G-Shock-Watch_W0QQitemZ8947559588QQihZ004QQcategoryZ31387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Like mine, it should say "ape shall never kill ape". These do not. So is that the test? Is that what we should look for? Also, I thought some BAPE runs were only 1000, while others were 2000. 
Thanks for all of this info.
Neil



Resinbandit said:


> Hello Sammo,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. |>
> 
> I'm curious to see if Bathing Ape is more stringent on prohobiting people from using their likeness than Casio.
> I also just noticed that the bezel has G-shock imprinted on it. A product of Casio.


----------



## solar g-shocker

*Re: REPORT before it's to late!*



OZZIE said:


> Right Guys.
> 
> TIME TO ACT:rodekaart
> 
> Paste the links in the next post which you think are FAKE:rodekaart
> 
> Copy and paste the item numbers and click the below link to REPORT them to EBay.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/replica-counterfeit.html
> 
> Let's see if it works and the items are removed:-!
> 
> All the best - Z​*----------------------*
> 
> 
> *NEW!!! A BATHING APE CAISO G-SHOCK DW-6900 BAPE RED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8947286857
> *A Bathing Ape Bape Supreme Black White G-Shock Watch*
> 
> 8947559588
> *A Bathing Ape Bape Casio DW-6900 G-Shock White 1289*JA*
> 
> 8945825116
> *A BATHING APE x Casio G-Shock DW-6900 BAPE haze RED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8946987957
> *A BATHING APE BAPE BABY MILO CASIO G-SHOCK WATCH*
> 
> 8947196739
> *NEW!!! A BATHING APE CAISO G-SHOCK DW-6900 BAPE WHITE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8947287206
> *NEW!!! A BATHING APE CAISO G-SHOCK DW-6900 BAPE BLACK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8947287646
> *A Nigo NERD Bathing Ape White Bape Casio G-Shock Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8947449390


http://cgi.ebay.com/A-Bathing-Ape-Bape-Casio-DW-6900-G-Shock-White-1289-JA_W0QQitemZ8945825116QQihZ004QQcategoryZ10337QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
This one might be good.
Neil


----------



## OZZIE

*Re: REPORT before it's to late!*



solar g-shocker said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/A-Bathing-Ape-Bape-Casio-DW-6900-G-Shock-White-1289-JA_W0QQitemZ8945825116QQihZ004QQcategoryZ10337QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> This one might be good.
> Neil


_But how do we know:-S:-( _


----------



## stockae92

thanks for the info :-!


----------



## topnotchchach

^arent those fake? the white bape g-shock box, the bape head should be gold.


----------



## Guest

Hi first of all I'm new to this forum so be gentle.................LOL
Right on with what Ive got to ask, today Ive just got a red bapeing ape g-shock dw-900 that my partner has bought me which i was nice of her 
Ive read the report the sammo did which i thought was spot on, my question's are Ive checked the box to make sure the ape head is gold which it is checked the back and that seems cool just the part I'm worried about is when i press the light button to show the head it is right under the day if that makes sense(Ive looked at the pic's up on this post and the Thursday is more over to the left hand side on the watch i have got it's more in the middle)I'll post some pic's up sorry about the crap pic's but i haven't got a digital camera had to use my mobile...
Hope somebody can help;-)


----------



## kevinengland

Hi Becks
Welcome to the forum.
I'm sure I read somewhere that the inside packaging should be one piece the one in the picture looks like seperate pieces so I reserve judgement it maybe a fake I'm sure somebody will confirm it either way.
kev


----------



## OZZIE

Hi Guys -

Only 2000 of each were made.

I was living in Japan when the black and white's were released, and they sold out within hours.

They were also listed on a Japanese website. before they went on sale, it was announced a week before, eXact time and day.

When the time hit the button, about 10 seconds and whooooshhhh!! All gone:-D 

So the one's listed on EBay are ridiculously suspicious just reading the above..

The EBay Apes have been going for over a month now and the place is flooded!

So you can bet your dollar that they are full fakes, plus also the wrong printed type manual that is shown, and previously mentioned loose corner pieces in the box, which original boxes do not have.

Fakes appear to flourish on EBay, and they really do not care, or do not have the resources to deal with it.


----------



## Guest

Cheers guy's i didnt think it was the real deal just needed to here other people's views on the matter not sounding daft here but i think the watch it's self doent look that bad but thats my view think ill still wear it as ive got no chance in hell of getting my hands on a real one.

Thanks again lads ill be on here again for sure:-!


----------



## bjornkeizers

I also noticed the recent influx of these fakes. I've also spotted them on the Dutch 'Marktplaats' site. They look craaaaap. The terrible LCD and the location of the day is a dead giveaway.

Here's a pic from an ad. The guy first listed it for 99 Euros, then without a price. It's supposedly # 251 of 2000 ... he didn't show a caseback pic, but I wonder if there are fakes marked like that... could be a good tell.


----------



## Guest

Anybody out they know where i can get my hands on a DW-6900 would like the white or red


----------



## topnotchchach

What is wrong with becks?

His looks legit to me.

however, i dont know much about the red ones, just know about the whites ones.

i need a white one!


----------



## Guest

topnotchchach if you look at the red watch at the top of the forum you will see that the day is more to the left so you get a good look at the ape's head when you press the light, on the watch i have got the day is more in the middle so the ape's head lights up behind the day thats why i think is a fake one also look at the box the one at the top of the foum is complete you loo at my box and it is loose so think mine is a fake but id still like to get my hands on a real one as i like the look of the watch's:-!


----------



## skyhook

becks7 said:


> Cheers guy's i didnt think it was the real deal just needed to here other people's views on the matter not sounding daft here but i think the watch it's self doent look that bad but thats my view think ill still wear it as ive got no chance in hell of getting my hands on a real one.
> 
> Thanks again lads ill be on here again for sure:-!


*Hi Becks,*

*The Red Bape 6900 is much easier to obtain than the white and the black version.*

*Ebay still has the real deal if you look hard enough.*

*If you're interested to get them, do look at the sellers' feedback etc.*

*The Red 6900 should go for around USD300-USD350.*

*White and Black- average USD600*

*Welcome to the forum...*

*cheers~*
*SKy*


----------



## skyhook

becks7 said:


> Anybody out they know where i can get my hands on a DW-6900 would like the white or red


*See my above post*


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the advice skyhook i'll be keeping my eyes peeled from now on|>


----------



## silkeeeeone

Sowhat do you all think? New guy here looking to add a new watch. Might just go with the Casio G-Shock Atomic Solar so I get the real deal. Does this have a high crown and large face??? I have a IWC Aquatimer Crono and I like large watches. Will the gshock atomic solor compair to the bape dw-6900??? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/A-BATHING-APE-B...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tribe125

The watch in the e-bay listing is a fake.


----------



## Blade-19074

Hi,
I am new to the forums and was wondering if the fake Bape/Casio watch is any good. Eg: water resistant, etc.
Thanks in advance!:-!
Blade-19074


----------



## wrestlin140

even if that G-shock were legit, i still wouldnt get it.


----------



## Gobstopper

Fake watches are garbage, and besides they take away from the Casio name, and the joy of having a limited edition watch.



Blade-19074 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forums and was wondering if the fake Bape/Casio watch is any good. Eg: water resistant, etc.
> Thanks in advance!:-!
> Blade-19074


----------



## Blade-19074

Is this a genuine one. I just found it on Ebay


----------



## tribe125

I think we'll need a bigger picture, if that's possible.


----------



## Blade-19074

Thats the biggest i could get sorry.


----------



## tribe125

It looks OK, but I wouldn't be happy to buy it without a close-up picture. Maybe you could ask the seller for one?


----------



## petew

*Looks questionable....*

The pic isn't good enough to make a definitive opinion....what jumps out at me is that the ape on the box should be gold colored, (it's silver on the fakes and looks more silver than gold in that pic) and the display should have a slight gold toned hue to it and the pic is not capturing that.


----------



## dartheo

Hey guys,

New to the forums (hello!), just looking around on ebay and came accross these. I'm going to assume judging by the price that these are all fake.

http://shop.ebay.ca/best0nline/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Thoughts?


----------



## tribe125

dartheo said:


> Thoughts?


Fake.


----------



## IndoBape

Yooooo Guys

I have Got one Question

Is the G-shock:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....387&ssPageName=mem_guide:1&rd=1#ht_1261wt_911

Real Or Fake?

Let me now Please,,

Byeee


----------



## casioman74

i purchased 1 bape the new purple one and i had to go personally to their ny store and i paid 290 with tax..now this item is sold out....but they stopped making them because they learned of all the fakes around..as i was told by the salesman, also they are now going to the analog market..but is just a matter of time before someone makes a few fakes....good luk


----------



## TraseUno

IndoBape said:


> Yooooo Guys
> 
> I have Got one Question
> 
> Is the G-shock:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....387&ssPageName=mem_guide:1&rd=1#ht_1261wt_911
> 
> Real Or Fake?
> 
> Let me now Please,,
> 
> Byeee


Yoooooo dude,

Pic looks real.. but deal is for a fake watch.

Byeeeeee


----------



## Mitch100

IndoBape said:


> Yooooo Guys
> 
> I have Got one Question
> 
> Is the G-shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160406817565&ih=006&category=31387&ssPageName=mem_guide:1&rd=1#ht_1261wt_911
> 
> Real Or Fake?


The picture is of a real BAPE.

You will not get that watch you will get a fake.
The seller has sold numerous 'BAPE' watches. Mainly the pictures are clearly fake but he seems to use pictures of genuine Bape's sometimes.

He sells from China and clearly is a cheat and faker.

If you want to get a real BAPE of that era be prepared to pay many hundreds of dollars.

Mitch


----------



## 2manywatchez

I've seen so many fakes out there, I'm surprised to learn there are actual AUTHENTIC Bapes!


----------



## dazzer1975

G SHOCK " BATHING APE " LONG SOLD OUT- 100% GENUINE!!!! on eBay (end time 19-Oct-10 21:50:02 BST)

seems legit, except ive asked the seller for various pictures and while he says they have been sent I have yet to receive them despite furnishing him with my email address twice.


----------



## dazzer1975

Just received a pic, and I am stumped, the lighting sems to catch the serial number differently and thus makes me think it is printed on rather than engraved, and the wording is different around the apes head rather than bathing ape features a few lines as can be seen:


----------



## dazzer1975

Auction pulled.

I actually think it was the genuine deal and the seller seemed very responsive and happy to talk etc, I think they are going to hold onto it and watch it appreciate.

Can't say I blame them tbh.


----------



## Maine

Yes.


----------



## CatherineM

Are there actually any real ones?


----------



## dazzer1975

yep, our very own w44ne g (think that's his nick on this forum) is selling one on ebay... unless it sold recently.


----------



## Bapesterrr

Is this fake or real? http://images.craigslist.org/3m23ob3l65V55Z05R6b4k4aab6d0f3dc61db1.jpg


----------



## DBlock72

Bapesterrr said:


> Is this fake or real? http://images.craigslist.org/3m23ob3l65V55Z05R6b4k4aab6d0f3dc61db1.jpg


The picture is terrible quality which is usually your first clue that it's fake, and this one is no exception. Definitely fake.


----------



## Bapesterrr

So i should not ask for more pics???


----------



## kung-fusion

Bapesterrr said:


> So i should not ask for more pics???


It's fake


----------



## Bapesterrr

How can u guys tell so quickly lol


----------



## kung-fusion

Bapesterrr said:


> How can u guys tell so quickly lol


-Digits too tall
-Date digits not bold enough
-Date digits appear to be in the wrong place (too hard to tell for sure)
-On the white Bape, the eyes should all be the same color. This one has the large eye reddish color, which common with the fakes of the white Bape.
-G-Shock logo doesn't appear to have colors, or if it does, they don't look right.
-It just looks off


----------



## Bapesterrr

u see all that from that crappy photo man u have good eyes but you think other people would be able to tell cuz i want to wear it just for looks


----------



## kung-fusion

Bapesterrr said:


> u see all that from that crappy photo man u have good eyes but you think other people would be able to tell cuz i want to wear it just for looks


99.9% of people won't know, but you can't fool yourself. A real one (this white model) will cost you at least $400. Why not just get a genuine white 6900 (non-Bape) G-Shock for $80?


----------



## Bapesterrr

Honestly its because i like the brand bape and i like the the way the g shock colors are plus im trying to save money for my car


----------



## Tsip85

then go for it, knowing you're getting nothing more than a piece of costuem jewlery. just don't forget to take it off before you wash your hands or shower! most people on here will steer you away from getting because it supports those who sell fakes. but if you like it, and you're informed that it's just a $2 watch with a bad paint job, then to each his own...


----------



## kung-fusion

Bapesterrr said:


> Honestly its because i like the brand bape and i like the the way the g shock colors are plus im trying to save money for my car


I like Ferraris... but I drive a Honda b-) My Honda looks like a Honda, and you know what... I'm okay with that


----------



## Bapesterrr

Ok thank you for informing me ill probably buy it then once i get a car ill buy a real g-shock


----------



## GShockMe

Bapesterrr said:


> Honestly its because i like the brand bape and i like the the way the g shock colors are plus im trying to save money for my car


Fake one won't last long. You'll have to buy another watch soon. I'd get a real G-Shock which will last long and will have a good resale value on ebay.


----------



## Rockwilder

We should not be encouraging people to aid in, either buying or selling, the act of counterfeiting. I see lots of fake Bape G-Shocks everyday (I work in East London and this culture is very common). If you buy this watch the printing will wear away quickly and then you'll just have a shabby looking fake. G-Shocks have a big rep anyway, so as my esteemed friend says, why not just buy a regular G-Shock? As not many people are aware of Bape, and those who are won't be impressed when you're wearing a knock off. If you're not doing it to impress people, and you say you like the Bape brand, then in actual fact you're not supporting the brand. You will not have a Bape OR a G-Shock. I would advise you to just save up for your car, and then save up for your watch. Much more fulfilling and satisfying. Whatever you decide good luck.


----------



## tribe125

Scroll down to the bottom of this page and you'll see a banner placed there by the forum owner. It reads: Fakes are for dummies.

Thread closed.


----------

